
Oauth2 API gateway in 825 lines of code (with LDAP) - ezy_
https://github.com/ezy/enterpise-api-gateway
======
dossy
"825 lines of code" is a bit misleading, when you look at the whole kitchen
sink of dependencies in that package.json.

I mean, if we ignore dependencies, then I could claim "OAuth2 API gateway in 1
line of code" and that would be a pointless claim.

~~~
ezy_
Everything is contextual but the repo is 825 without modules. 825 lines by
2020's standards isn't the same as 825 in 2010. If we're getting into that
level of purism, then you're not a real a developer unless you're writing
uncompiled binary straight into the kernel ;)

